# How do you lot get jobs in the winter?



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

Hi,

May be a silly questions but how do you valeters/detailers get jobs in the winter? surely people dont want there car washed when its heavy snow, rain and freezing conditions?

Just asking,

Thanks


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Some of my regulars phone me more in the winter tbh.

Lots of black ice and slush on their new cars eats away at them too much 

I like a bit of winter detailing though


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Some do. I kept on top of mine during the snow at the beginning of this year. it looked rather nice against the white backdrop.

Although i think it depends if customers have garages or shelter.


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

take it you lot you must have a unit? to conduct valets in these conditions ? lol


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nah, It's almost tropical here in staffs comapred to up t'north


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Showshine said:


> Some of my regulars phone me more in the winter tbh.
> 
> Lots of black ice and slush on their new cars eats away at them too much
> 
> I like a bit of winter detailing though


this is very true, i get more calls in winter, you know its bad when water starts freezing on the motor as you are washing it which isnt fun, once you get going though you soon warm up......sort of lol


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah lol.

Or when you dry it the ice transfers to the frying towell


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Rely on regulars really, I dont get many calls through the winter and with the sun going down early you only get about 7 decent hours in anyway. Nice to get home at 4.30.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Showshine said:


> Yeah lol.
> 
> Or when you dry it the ice transfers to the frying towell


Be careful though.....
You must be rubbing so hard to cause that much friction to get so much heat to turn your drying towel into a frying towel .


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

you just get work the same way you get work in the summer, surely?

some people don't need to be convinced their car is needing cleaned.

as long as you have a couple of contracts, soak up the bad weather and batter it again in the spring time.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Winter isn't so much about keeping the cars clean but keeping everything protected which is more important IMO.


----------

